

Interviews with People in Different Industries and Identifying Problems to Solve - nicoslepicos
http://swapinsights.com/

======
nicoslepicos
Would love to know what you guys think about this:

Do you find it useful? What industries would you like to see interviews for?

What changes would you like to the format?

